# perfered method of tube socket mounting?



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

What is the "perfered" method of tube socket mounting? Machine screws with lock washers & nuts? or Pop rivets? 

I'm guessing pop rivets just because they'll never come loose. What do the GC experts say? I'm here to learn


The ultimate (in my eyes) would be to tap the holes in the chassis for threads, use machine screws with star washers and then put a lock nut on the other side just to be 112% good.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Due to not being removed to often, I would go with rivets. They are easy, cheap and won't rattle apart. Plus they are much lower profile then screws or nuts/bolts and almost as easy to remove.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I guess if the sockets are not pc board mounted, rivets should be good. My objection is when the sockets are board mounted and you can't get at the circuit board without removing the rivets. (5150 for example).
Drilling out rivets so the metal filings can get on a circuit board in a high voltage area is not a good thing.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

I prefer brass bolts and loctite.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I agree with you there. Necessity demands screws and stand offs in the case of a pcb amp.



jb welder said:


> I guess if the sockets are not pc board mounted, rivets should be good. My objection is when the sockets are board mounted and you can't get at the circuit board without removing the rivets. (5150 for example).
> Drilling out rivets so the metal filings can get on a circuit board in a high voltage area is not a good thing.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

this is just old school hand wired stuff where the tubes mount right to the metal chassis. What's the advantage of using brass bolts?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

1/8" aluminum pop rivets work just fine, the price is right too.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> What's the advantage of using brass bolts?


1) They look cool
2) If you ever need to replace the socket, you don't need to drill the old rivets and put metal shards and pieces in your chassis.


----------

